# sysutils/wdfs :: cp: file: Invalid argument



## ORTO-DOX (Jan 6, 2013)

Good day!
My OS: FreeBSD-Current (02.02.2013) amd64
I'm try to use sysutils/wdfs for mounting cloud-storage http://disk.yandex.ru through WebDAV protocol and there is a problem:
Mount command:
`$ wdfs [url]https://webdav.yandex.ru[/url] /mnt/yandex -u user -p password -o locking=2,accept_sslcert`
It mounts it without problem and copied any file from DAV-storage to local disk, but when I try copy any file to DAV-resource it give me errors (and error after first trying differs error from second trying)
My steps mounting, *df -h*, first copy, second copy

```
$ > wdfs https://webdav.yandex.ru /mnt/yandex -u user -p password -o locking=2,accept_sslcert
WARNING: untrusted server certificate for 'webdav.yandex.ru':
 certificate is valid from Fri, 21 Dec 2012 08:46:00 GMT to Fri, 17 Jan 2014 09:15:46 GMT
 issued to: ITO, Yandex, Moscow, Russia, RU
 issued by: ld, yandex, ru

$ > df -h
df: File system /mnt/yandex does not have a block size, assuming 512.
/dev/fuse         1T      0B      1T     0%    /mnt/yandex

$ > cp ./file.txt /mnt/yandex/
cp: /mnt/yandex/file.txt: Function not implemented

$ > cp ./file.txt /mnt/yandex/
cp: /mnt/yandex/file.txt: Invalid argument
```
fuse module loaded, and other fuse systems (sshfs) works without problem.


----------



## arti73 (Jan 24, 2014)

Is there a solution for this problem? I've the same under FreeBSD 10. I'm able to create directories, but I can't copy files. Hoster is strato-hidrive.


----------

